

Web App Directories to Promote Your Startup - novelco
http://justinmcgill.net/massive-list-of-web-app-directories-to-promote-your-startup/
Has 105 different websites that you can promote your startup or web app to. The post itself also includes a downloadable excel file.
======
benwerd
Oh wow. Remember those "submit your link to these search engines" sites back
in the late nineties / early 00s? Or "site of the day" sites?

What is old is new again.

Genuine question: how many of these sites (except for resources like
Crunchbase) are actually visited by real people? I'd love for someone to test
the impact of submitting to all of these.

~~~
gabemart
You can use Alexa rank and other public metrics as a crude first-approximation
of how many visitors a site gets. In my experience it's usually accurate to
within an order of magnitude for sites that aren't incredibly big or
incredibly small.

Here are the results for the first 10 domains on the list:

    
    
        domain                 daily visitors
        ------------------------------------
        101bestwebsites        5,000
        aboutyourstartup       3,500
        alltopstartups         11,000
        alternativeto          1,750,000
        angel.co               500,000
        appappeal              15,000
        appmit                 400
        apps400                5,000
        appuseful              3,000
        appvita                6,000

------
CanSpice
Web app directories? Is it 1995 all over again? Are we going to have webrings
again?

~~~
booruguru
Many of these sites have real visitors. Even lesser known sites can dozen
around a hundred visitors to your page...which is better than nothing.

~~~
pepon
[[citation needed]]

------
getdavidhiggins
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?output=search&s...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fjustinmcgill.net%2Fmassive-list-of-web-app-
directories-to-promote-your-
startup%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fjustinmcgill.net%2Fmassive-list-of-web-app-
directories-to-promote-your-
startup%2F&gs_l=hp.3..0l4.885.2078.0.2413.7.7.0.0.0.1.281.978.0j3j2.5.0....2...1c.1.49.psy-
ab..3.4.699.at6VoPTHT2E&pbx=1)

------
nodesocket
App idea, service that hits all of the links and submits your startup.

------
lowglow
I'm currently finishing up our software/webapp/saas review subsite here:

[https://software.techendo.com/](https://software.techendo.com/)

Would love any feedback.

~~~
mtbcoder
Looks like you have some issues with SSL on a lot of the pages.

~~~
lowglow
What did you find? Can you give me some more info on that?

------
vanni
You can also promote your startup on my "Internet Startups" Google+ community,
posting (only once) under the "Introduce your startup" category:

[https://plus.google.com/communities/100445483815501942968](https://plus.google.com/communities/100445483815501942968)

------
fblp
site currently 404s.

